# Nebraska governor approves revised Keystone pipeline route



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Nebraska governor approves revised Keystone pipeline route*

Published January 22, 2013
FoxNews.com
Nebraska Gov. Dave Heineman notified the Obama administration Tuesday that he has approved the controversial Keystone XL Pipeline to traverse his state, marking a significant step toward reviving the project after President Obama and Secretary of State Hillary Clinton sidelined it.
The governor approved a revised route for the Canada-to-Texas pipeline which his office said would avoid environmentally sensitive areas.
The decision on final approval now rests with the Obama administration.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/01/22/nebraska-governor-approves-revised-keystone-pipeline-route/#ixzz2Iiv1BEY6


----------

